# Nomos Tangente vs. Tangomat - comparison pictures



## apextwin

I recently bought a Nomos Tangente and then traded up to a Tangomat. Tomorrow, the Tangente is going out to its new owner, but this weekend I still have both watches at my place. So I decided to take a bunch of comparison shots to help other people who might be wondering which of the two to buy...


----------



## Tomaski33

Good side by side shots of the Tangente and Tangomat |>
It's hard for me to choose between the 2
o|


----------



## apextwin

I know what you're saying. Even though I ultimately picked the Tangomat, there are definitely things I liked better about the Tangente.

Here's my totally subjective lists of pros and cons:

*TANGENTE*

PRO
- Despite its small size, it feels very solid and made-of-one piece. You really get the sense that you're wearing a very refined timepiece, especially with the clear sapphire back.
- The overall proportions of the Tangente are more appealing (to me) than the Tangomat. It's very thin and refined, whereas the Tangomat is just a little bit wider but a LOT thicker. 
- The manual winding mechanism is a pleasure to use. It just has the perfect resistance and click-click-click sound to it. I didn't think I'd like it before I got the watch, but it actually felt very satisfying.
- While the Tangente is around 3mm smaller than the Tangomat, it doesn't really appear that much smaller on the wrist - at least to other people. My wife, for example, didn't really notice a difference at first.

CON
- While it may not appear that much smaller than the Tangomat to others, it does actually did feel a bit on the small side to me (the wearer). I remember switching from my Omega Seamaster to the Tangente, and feeling like it was tiny. Then, after getting used to it, my Seamaster would all of the sudden feel like a tank. With the Tangomat, I can switch between back and forth with the Seamaster without any problems.
- While the manual winding mechanism is fun to use, it's still a tiny bit of a hassle to have to remember to wind it every morning. The Tangomat's automatic movement definitely makes things more convenient in that regard.

*TANGOMAT*

PRO
- Larger than the Tangente, which makes it more comfortable to wear if you're switching it up with other 40mm+ watches. 
- Automatic movement is more convenient than manual winding. It also seems a tad more accurate. My Tangente clocks in at +4 seconds per day, while the Tangomat is -1. But the Tangente's movement has only run for about two days out-of-the-box, so it may still gain some accuracy.
- The slightly-larger dial is easier on the eyes. I'm not short-sighted, but when reading the Tangente's dial I always had the sensation of wanting the dial to be a little bit bigger - even though the dial itself was exactly the same size as most of my other 40mm+ watches.

CON
- The Tangomat is really a LOT thicker than the Tangente. It still feels like a dress watch, but definitely not as refined as the Tangente.
- The rotor that drives the automatic movement feels just a tiny bit flimsy in action, and rattles more than my other automatics when the case is shaken. But it's not really noticeable unless you're into doing aerobics while wearing a dress watch.


----------



## Bidle

Thx for sharing!!

Can you include your wrist-size?


----------



## flyingpicasso

Very useful pics--many thanks!


----------



## apextwin

My wrist size is just under 7 inches.


----------



## StufflerMike

Another PRO regarding the Tangomat is the price taking into consideration that you will get an inhouse movement.


----------



## gorilla

Aren't all of the Nomos movements in-house? On their website they say _"It makes the difference: the caliber of a mechanical watch, the movement. NOMOS builds seven different "motors". They are all manufactory movements - that means: made by NOMOS in Glashütte."_


----------



## StufflerMike

gorilla said:


> Aren't all of the Nomos movements in-house? On their website they say _"It makes the difference: the caliber of a mechanical watch, the movement. NOMOS builds seven different "motors". They are all manufactory movements - that means: made by NOMOS in Glashütte."_


Correct quote. However if you flick through all Nomos threads here on WUS you will perceive that all Nomos movements go back to a Peseux 7001 which got heavily modified in the run of the last decade. The Tangomat became the most sophisticated movement due to the extensive development shown in the three technical drawings I posted.


----------



## usc1

stuffler said:


> Correct quote. However if you flick through all Nomos threads here on WUS you will perceive that all Nomos movements go back to a Peseux 7001 which got heavily modified in the run of the last decade. The Tangomat became the most sophisticated movement due to the extensive development shown in the three technical drawings I posted.


isn't the movement just an auto version of the 7001?


----------



## StufflerMike

usc1 said:


> isn't the movement just an auto version of the 7001?


If "just an auto version of the 7001" is your term for a heavily modified movement with in-house invented and produced and completely new parts (duplex wheel + cock + sliding gear assembly integrated in a 3/4 quarter plate + bridge) I'd tend to say you are right. The Tangomat movement is much more than just an auto version of the 7001. That's why most of us would agree to the term "in-house movement".


----------



## wmike

Where did you buy the Tangente from? I want to get one, but I'm having trouble finding an american dealer.


----------



## StufflerMike

wmike said:


> Where did you buy the Tangente from? I want to get one, but I'm having trouble finding an american dealer.


Wempe.


----------



## rodolini2

I bought my Tangente at Watchbuys (on line only), and they were great.


----------



## apextwin

I got my Tangente from an authorized German dealer who was selling it on eBay Germany. He had an option to make him an offer and I put one in for about 150 Euros less than retail. With insured shipping it came out to around 1000 Euros (about US $1450). But Nomos just recently upped their prices, so it would cost more now.


----------

